# Watch out for replica shells



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

In a surprising twist at the end of a long trial, a District of Columbia judge found Mark Witaschek guilty of "attempted possession of unlawful ammunition" for antique *replica* muzzleloader bullets (shell) [sitting on his desk in DC].
Judge Robert Morin sentenced Mr. Witaschek to time served, a $50 fine and required him to enroll with the Metropolitan Police Department's firearm offenders' registry within 48 hours.

Read more: MILLER: Exclusive ? Shock verdict ? Mark Witaschek guilty of possessing muzzleloader bullets in D.C. - Washington Times 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Higher court muzzle loader have a different set of rules anyway. DC would convict you of a water gun


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At one time I had a table lamp that had been made out of a World War One 75MM artillery projectile. 
I guess that DC judge would soil his underwear if he saw that.


----------

